# Breastmilk for Grandpa?



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't even know if this is the right place for this post, but I hope so.

My Grandpa (86) has a blockage where his esophagus meets the stomach. He has lost 22 pounds in the last 5 weeks (coinciding with his placement in a nursing home) and now he cannot keep any food down. He is not a candidate for surgery to remove the blockage because he is so frail. Feeding tube surgery was scheduled for Thursday, but now the anesthesiologist wants a full heart screening before he puts him under. If his heart proves to be unable to survive surgery, he's going to starve to death.

I would like to pump breastmilk for him. I have a few questions:

1. Can I take blessed thistle, fenugreek, and alfalfa all together to increase my supply for pumping?
2. Since I don't have power of attorney, can I talk to his doctor about his condition and offer the breastmilk as a treatment?
3. What would be the best way to convince my aunts with power of attorney that breastmilk can help him?
4. Are there any scientific studies available that demonstrate how breastmilk may be beneficial to a person who is not a nursling?
5. Would LLL be a good place for me to look for info or would that be beyond the scope of their expertise?

I am just so sad and so very unsure how to broach the subject with my family. None have ever attempted breastfeeding, and one of the aunts who has P of A doesn't have any children. I have found a few articles, but they negate anecdotal evidence and don't take a positive stand on breastmilk being beneficial to anyone but babies.

Any help would be tremendously appreciated!!!


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

(No answers really. Though I think unless you go to his dr with him, he'll have to sign a waiver allowing you to talk to his dr of course. Anyway, just wanted to wish you ALL the best. A friend of mine pumped her breastmilk for her uncle who had cancer. It was basically his only source of nourishment for many weeks. I wish I were still in contact with her as I could get more info, but I am not. Good luck, Mama!)

ETA: I looked online, on KellyMom it says you can take Fenugreek, Blessed Thistle and Alfalfa together. http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/milks...ml#marshmallow It says you can take it with marshmallow, but then it says you can take those three together w/ it - so I'd assume just those three together would be a-okay.









More proof: http://www.kerrysherbals.com/tinctures.shtml Look at the "Nursing Mother's Blend" which contains all three ingredients plus some.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

If I can find it again, I will post a link to the information. I was just reading a story about a study that was conducted with cancer patients. They had the patients drink breastmilk, and whatever type of cancer they had, as the author described it, "committed suicide" when the patients drank human milk. There was something about the milk that killed the cancer cells. They also cited that breastmilk really helped the weakness and nausea caused by chemotherapy.
I'm sure if you googled something like "breastmilk as medicine" or something to that effect, you would find something. Good luck!!!


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Your post nearly made me cry. If you can, do this for your grandfather!

Two years ago my grandmother succumbed to her cancer. Actually, it was the chemo. She had no white cells and though my cousin and I were both nursing at the time, I didn't have the nerve to suggest we pump for her, and I regret it to this day. If it could have bought her a few more days that would have been enough for her to say her goodbyes instead of slipping away so quickly.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

That is so sweet that you would be willing to help your grandfather like that. Even if it didn't help, I doubt it would hurt. You are so caring! He is lucky to have you.


----------

